# Who likes Japanese food?



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Recently, I've been making lots of onigiri (makes a good lunch and dinner... and I'm too lazy to cook for every meal :lol... They're easy to make, and delicious!

I just wanted to share a photo of my homemade platter, complete with homemade miso soup and store bought wakame salad.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Don't see any sake.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

that looks really.....uhm.....really healthy....lol *note to self healthy people eat this stuff hmmmm think i'll stick with being fat and happy i think my body would reject anything healthy*


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Don't see any sake.


:lol: No sake for Shae, especially during midterms  :lol:



shawnwk1 said:


> that looks really.....uhm.....really healthy....lol *note to self healthy people eat this stuff hmmmm think i'll stick with being fat and happy i think my body would reject anything healthy*


:lol: Yes, I enjoy healthy food a lot ^_^;. My body doesn't take to fried foods, meats, etc very well... so I eat mostly veggies and rice >_> :lol:


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Ohh, that looks yummy. How do you make it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

ewwww ever since i worked at a pizza place and picked up rags in a hole to find a bunch of maggots i haven't been able to eat rice cuz they look the same...gross  i agree with the meats thing i can't do a lot of that either, i do a lot of pasta though lol. very few veggies, but need to eat more so maybe my hedgies eat more. i don't eat them so they go bad before the boys eat all of them so i hate buying them hmmmm lol. seems these two are just as picky of eaters as i am lol.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Mushaboom said:


> Ohh, that looks yummy. How do you make it, if you don't mind me asking?


Basic onigiri can be made with sushi rice, toasted sesame seeds, katsuobushi (dried tuna flakes, this is optional) and nori (dried seaweed).

For seasoning the rice I use the ratio of three parts of rice vinegar, two parts of sugar, and one part of salt and put in as much as I want depending on the amount of rice I make.

I do this while the rice is hot, and add the sesame seeds and katsuobushi as well. After you mix it together (use vertical motions using your rice spoon thing instead of pushing or "squishing" the rice together, because the rice will turn out sticky and will eventually became rice cake :lol, I usually put on plastic gloves, put a little bit of rice vinegar on my palm (to prevent the rice from sticking to the gloves) and shape them into a triangular shape. I try to do this as quickly as possible so that the rice doesn't turn all sticky. After that, I put a piece of nori around the bottom so that your hands don't get sticky when you eat it 

You can also add all sorts of fillings, etc depending on what you feel like eating. The ones that are wrapped in the green leaves are with pickled mustard leaves.

The little inari are made with fried tofu that have been seasoned ^_^



shawnwk1 said:


> ewwww ever since i worked at a pizza place and picked up rags in a hole to find a bunch of maggots i haven't been able to eat rice cuz they look the same...gross  i agree with the meats thing i can't do a lot of that either, i do a lot of pasta though lol. very few veggies, but need to eat more so maybe my hedgies eat more. i don't eat them so they go bad before the boys eat all of them so i hate buying them hmmmm lol. seems these two are just as picky of eaters as i am lol.


Ewww gross! I'm Korean... so we eat a lot of rice :lol: If I didn't eat rice, I think I would be considered an abomination to my race XD Kashi doesn't touch anything but mealies and kibbles :roll:


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

That doesn't sound too hard at all. The next time I make sushi I will definitely have to set aside some rice to try this.


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

Yum!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That looks delicious  I tried making some awhile back, it tasted good but didn't look anywhere as nice as yours. I know it sounds funny but there is a youtube series I love watching called Cooking with a Dog and they have really yummy stuff, it's where I got the idea to try the Onigiri


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Mmmmmmm...looks great! I will totaly have to try your rice mixture!


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks good to me  I never tried to make something like this before. Could be fun to make


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks awesome!! Great job! I've made sushi a few times before and it is really fun. Never made my own miso before, looks yummy! And I love seaweed salad (I'm assuming that's what wakame is?) - I'm glad to see another fan, so many of my friends think it is disgusting! :lol:


----------



## Kickitat (Sep 17, 2011)

I wish I could cook onigiri! I did a one year exchange in Japan in grade eleven, and haven't looked at rice the same way since :lol:


----------

